
CMDR-DOS: Commodore DOS on FAT32 - ingve
https://www.pagetable.com/?p=1421
======
Jaruzel
The Commander X16 is the brain-child of 8-bit-guy[1] on YouTube who does tons
of fairly good retro videos. He's roped other people in to get it built
though.

\---

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/user/adric22](https://www.youtube.com/user/adric22)

------
orionblastar
Commodores never die, they just keep evolving.

------
nicetryguy
I love Michael Steil. His presentations are incredible.

